# Dwarf Monitors...



## Adrian Q (Nov 13, 2016)

so I've been doing a lot with animals lately and I want something does not require much time and money after the initial purchases. Would you prefer a *similis* monitor or a *timor* monitor? I am ok with their attitudes and I wanted to try something new


----------

